# Attaching Slate to Glass



## doughnutrecall (Dec 2, 2005)

This weekend I should hopefully be starting a slate background for a new tank set-up. After reading a bunch of posts, the jury seems to be out on the best way to attach slate to a glass tank. So, should I:
(1) Silicone it to the glass?
(2) Use pond foam to attach it to the glass?
(3) Use Gorilla Glue to glue it to the glass?
(4) Do something else entirely?

My biggest concern is the rock becoming loose and falling (and potentially breaking the glass).

Thanks!


----------



## dawgfish (Feb 6, 2009)

I have or had slate attached to my tanks for years. Currently I have 2 pieces of 16x24 siliconed to the back of my 75g. I used 4 large dollops (one in each corner) and they have held very well. I have removed and attached it several times without issue. I personally don't think it really matters which adhesive you use (they should all work fine but the silicone may be easier to remove later) due to the fact that slate is made of very weak layers of hardened mud. Every time I pulled the slate from the glass, the silicone and a layer of the slate remained on the glass. The bottom line here is that the slate will fail before the adhesive. Good luck with your project and post pics when you are done.

opcorn:

Oh, and this should go without saying but:

Make sure the slate and glass are completely clean

Install the slate with the aquarium laying on its back or use some sort of clamp or support while curing

Allow the adhesive to cure to the manufacturers specs


----------



## doughnutrecall (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks dawgfish.


----------



## White Thunder (Jan 15, 2010)

post pics of how you do it....i like this


----------



## newfisher (Dec 20, 2008)

Is slate, or shale? Slate should not come of on silicone, but shale can. Beware that some shales (but not all) can expand and weaken in water, fall apart, loosing your bond.


----------

